# VI-Control forums auto-login stopped working properly?



## Mike Greene (Jul 23, 2010)

This may or may not be related, but in case it is and in case it's new information, I've always set up my VI Control bookmark to take me directly to "Recent Posts," rather than the Forum Index. That stopped working about a week ago. The site knew that I was Mike Greene, but I got redirected to the Forum Index, rather than Recent Posts. From there, I could indeed click on the Recent Posts button (upper right on the Index Page) and it worked perfectly.

This happened several times before I figured out that the address the site uses for "Recent Posts" had just changed slightly (for me, at least,) so I made the simple change to my bookmark and everything is fine again.

Again, I don't know if this is relevant, but in case it is, there you go.


----------



## Dan Selby (Jul 23, 2010)

Okay, cool. Thanks, Fred. Mainly just wanted to check if wasn't something at my end.

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## midphase (Jul 23, 2010)

I got it to work again by Logging in, and then re-bookmarking it.


----------



## Dan Selby (Jul 23, 2010)

Cheers, Kays - I'll try that.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 23, 2010)

Dan Selby @ Fri Jul 23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've noticed over the last few days that the auto login is not working properly for me where it always did before. This is on 3 different machines, all running Firefox.
> 
> Anyone else got this?



Yes, in the last few days I had need to log in twice.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 23, 2010)

midphase @ Fri Jul 23 said:


> I got it to work again by Logging in, and then re-bookmarking it.



Actually that may be the ticket to address this overall, thanks for mentioning it Kays. There was a fatal error in database retrieval for some folks in California (go figure) so we had to reset cookies to overcome the problem. 

Therefore, I suggest those with older accounts to first try what Kays did (Logging in again and re-bookmarking it) and perhaps also clear your browser cache too. In the interim we're still looking into this, thanks again.



Mike Greene @ Fri Jul 23 said:


> This may or may not be related, but in case it is and in case it's new information, I've always set up my VI Control bookmark to take me directly to "Recent Posts," rather than the Forum Index. That stopped working about a week ago. The site knew that I was Mike Greene, but I got redirected to the Forum Index, rather than Recent Posts. From there, I could indeed click on the Recent Posts button (upper right on the Index Page) and it worked perfectly.
> 
> This happened several times before I figured out that the address the site uses for "Recent Posts" had just changed slightly (for me, at least,) so I made the simple change to my bookmark and everything is fine again.
> 
> Again, I don't know if this is relevant, but in case it is, there you go.



You can also try this: 

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17327

... which will give you all of the latest posts so you're not skipping a beat on keeping up with them.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 23, 2010)

Ok I got it too. I just changed the link, deleted the old link on my desktop and made a new one.


----------



## Reegs (Jul 23, 2010)

The www.vi-control.net keeps me logged in, while the http://vi-control automatically logs me out, if it's of help to anyone else.


----------



## musicpete (Jul 23, 2010)

Same for me! The interesting part is that it was the other way round until maybe one week ago: Back then "www.vi-control.net" did not keep me logged in and "vi-control.net" DID keep me logged in.

Switching my bookmark to "www.vi-control.net" still gives me autologin problems, BUT at least I can access the recent posts.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 23, 2010)

Kays, you da man. Confirmed: log out, reset Safari, log in, copy the address, and edit your bookmark. Problem solved.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jul 23, 2010)

Frederick Russ @ Fri Jul 23 said:


> ....when repairing another sessions issue which caused complete inaccessibility to members on the west coast.



Now, why would you go and fix_ that_???


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 23, 2010)

Actually you don't even need to do all that (I just learned in Firefox). Just log out, log in, copy the address and use it to edit the bookmark.

And Freddie, you da man too.


----------

